# .......punti di vista.......



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2011)

"_[…] Tradimento e tradizione hanno la stessa origine etimologica, vengono dallo stesso ceppo, esprimono varianti di uno stesso segno. Tradere, verbo latino che sta per "consegnare". Gesù fu tradito da Giuda, che lo consegnò ai suoi giudici. Ma l'intera verità del nostro mondo giudaico-cristiano ci è stata consegnata fra mille tradimenti, e riposa (si fa per dire) nel corpo della tradizione. La morale della fedeltà, quella che prescrive non già di cercare e capire ma di vivere in obbedienza e amore a quanto è stato rivelato, a quanto si crede da generazioni, ha un senso nell'ortodossia religiosa e si innalza su un fondamento biblico. Trasportata nella storia è puro nonsense, rassegnazione intellettuale, animalità meno che canina, diabolica perseveranza. Se scavate dentro la parola, se non vi accontentate della morale della fedeltà, vi accorgerete che il peggiore tradimento, e forse l'unico, è quello che si commette contro la propria libertà._"(Giuliano Ferrara, "Ai comunisti. Lettere da un traditore", Laterza, 1991).
Il verbo tradire (il latino tradere), porta con sé il significato di "consegnare" un ordine precostituito, un sistema preesistente, "_in nome di una nuova "consegna", di un nuovo ordine, di un nuovo sistema. Esso sancisce dunque il dramma del passaggio dal vecchio al nuovo e quindi in sostanza l'eterno dramma del processo evolutivo. Il tradimento ha dunque sempre a che fare con l'abbandono da parte di un sistema di precedenti regole o configurazioni a favore della novità_". (Ada Cortese)
La parola tradizione, anche in architettura, ha quindi il significato di trasportare, di consegnare ai posteri un sistema, un ordine, un insieme di regole, di norme consolidate, senza perdere di vista che è termine avente in sé il senso di passaggio, di conversione dal vecchio al nuovo, di abbandono, di tradimento di ciò che è stato a favore di ciò che sarà.
Come scrive ancora Ada Cortese, psicoanalista e sociologa, "_quando la nuova regola o configurazione si afferma, il tradimento si trasforma in tradizione [……] Proprio questo è il significato etimologico della tradizione: essa è la storia dei tradimenti passati_".
Il processo evolutivo, necessario ed ineluttabile, si compie quindi all'interno della dinamica tradizione-tradimento, attraverso l'abbandono dell'ultima "consegna" ereditata dalla storia, che verrà tradita in nome della prossima, senza tradizione non c'è cambiamento, senza tradimento non c'è modernità.
Queste mie considerazioni prendono spunto anche dall'incipit del programma del prossimo Convegno di Parma," LE FORME DELLA TRADIZIONE":
_[...] Tradizione è sinonimo di continuità: la parola si usa quando si vuole porre l'attenzione su una cosa od un concetto, che richiamano un valore ancorato al passato, o al patrimonio di conoscenza collettiva, o semplicemente alla prassi costruttiva consolidata. Tradizione, dal latino "tradere", significa propriamente trasmettere: è il peso delle cose del passato tradotte nel presente._
La definizione è riduttiva, superficiale, incompleta, equivoca e fuorviante, prende vita da quel concetto deteriore di tradizione che Walter Benjamin definisce conformista ("_in ogni epoca bisogna combattere per impedire che la tradizione venga sopraffatta dal conformismo che cerca di soffocarla_"), non esiste, come recita più avanti lo stesso documento, "_una logica tradizionale di continuità e di cauta perturbazione_", se non nell'ambito non già della "tradizione", ma della "traduzione" (il latino "trans-ducere", trasportare, "trans loca et tempora ducere"), che in campo culturale rischia sempre di essere un'operazione di inutile dietrologia e di sterile "rassegnazione intellettuale".
Il '900 è stato un secolo di cultura "contro", ma la sua forza produttiva di nuovi linguaggi e di straordinarie innovazioni risiede, per quanto contradditorio possa sembrare, nella tradizione, negata, vilipesa, rifiutata, tradita e proprio per questo sempre presente, seppure in dialettica marcatamente oppositiva: questa è l'importante funzione della "tradizione" e di tutto il tesoro di conoscenza che vi sta nascosto, non già la sua possibilità di "_essere espressione di opposizione_" a più o meno temibili trasformazioni della modernità e consolatorio paravento alla mancanza di creatività e al timore del nuovo.
  ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2012)

Sante parole!


----------

